# Search a DNP Source in Europe / UK



## nobody26m (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello,

im in Contest Prep and search a good Source for DNP Stuff in Europe or UK.
Can anybody help me ??
Sorry my English is not so good, i translate this with Google Translator.


Best Regards
Daniel


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2021)

No.

What are you competing in that requires DNP


----------



## nobody26m (Mar 8, 2021)

In the Class to 85Kg and i want to Come very shredded.
I have Use DNP 3 Years ago and thats Was incredible.


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 8, 2021)

nobody26m said:


> In the Class to 85Kg and i want to Come very shredded.
> I have Use DNP 3 Years ago and thats Was incredible.



We dont have the proovr that you used DNP, can you tell us what dosage, supplements do u used? What side effects did u feel?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2021)

Only source I know in the Uk for DNP hasn’t been heard from in a while. Not really sure what happened to the guy. But DNP can be dangerous man, great if taken properly but there’s a fine line


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a source but I dont want to give it to everyone, proove me that u used dnp, tell us your feedback


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2021)

nobody26m said:


> In the Class to 85Kg and i want to Come very shredded.
> I have Use DNP 3 Years ago and thats Was incredible.



Well I would like to see you stick around but I fear you're just here to source for DNP and then you'll be gone. That would be a shame because despite the forum name, there are far too few guys that actually have competed here. How about you prove me wrong and stick around?


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 9, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have a source but I dont want to give it to everyone, proove me that u used dnp, tell us your feedback



dont give out sources man, security is what sources need. but FYI - anyone could read something on DNP and basically formulate it to answer how "they took DNP."


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 10, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have a source but I dont want to give it to everyone, proove me that u used dnp, tell us your feedback



samrooo, your presence on this board has really been ... something.


----------



## serk120 (Mar 26, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have a source but I dont want to give it to everyone, proove me that u used dnp, tell us your feedback


Hello ,i also looking eu source,  iwould provice me your source ? thank you


----------



## StefanoNeno (Jun 10, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have a source but I dont want to give it to everyone, proove me that u used dnp, tell us your feedback



Samrooo77 i'm Stefano 33 yo italian. Sorry for my english. I'm searcing dnp since dicembre cause the man Who game me Is no more avaiable. I tried It 2 Years ago and i Ve Lost 9kg in 12 days for a thai boxe Championship. Can u help me please? I paid 3 order of DNP in bitcoin but i Ve Lost 500 €. Please bro


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 10, 2021)

Look at all of em coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Trump (Jun 10, 2021)

I am not surprised you have lost €500 



StefanoNeno said:


> Samrooo77 i'm Stefano 33 yo italian. Sorry for my english. I'm searcing dnp since dicembre cause the man Who game me Is no more avaiable. I tried It 2 Years ago and i Ve Lost 9kg in 12 days for a thai boxe Championship. Can u help me please? I paid 3 order of DNP in bitcoin but i Ve Lost 500 €. Please bro


----------



## CJ (Jun 10, 2021)

Trump said:


> I am not surprised you have lost €500



Or the next €500


----------



## StefanoNeno (Jun 10, 2021)

Someone can help me? I m here for you guys


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2021)

Send me $500. No point is giving it to someone else.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 11, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> Look at all of em coming out of the woodwork.



It may be the threat samroo poses to himself is contagious ... and inadvertently spread on this board?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 11, 2021)

StefanoNeno said:


> Someone can help me? I m here for you guys



mactropin or apparently goldenboy you can ask him for samples 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HighHeater (Jun 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> mactropin or apparently goldenboy you can ask him for samples
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk





shhhhh mimes dont talk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 12, 2021)

HighHeater said:


> shhhhh mimes dont talk



ahaha bro idk why I have the mime in my profil picture


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 12, 2021)

It might have been wishful thinking from one of the Moderators  ....


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> ahaha bro idk why I have the mime in my profil picture



probably bc you shouldn’t talk DNP


----------



## calecal (Jun 28, 2021)

each time before ordering dnp, ask where the vendor is shipping from, you don't want this stuff to go cross border from outside of EU to inside of EU, for legal reasons


----------



## calecal (Jun 28, 2021)

I have been microdosing dnp for 4 months at 0.25mg per day with interesting nootropic effects


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 28, 2021)

**Grabs 100 caps of berberine to market as dnp**


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2021)

I got it sent from USA before no issue to the U.K. what they gonna do??? Fook all



calecal said:


> each time before ordering dnp, ask where the vendor is shipping from, you don't want this stuff to go cross border from outside of EU to inside of EU, for legal reasons


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 29, 2021)

calecal said:


> I have been microdosing dnp for 4 months at 0.25mg per day with interesting nootropic effects



Tell us more


----------



## ftf (Jul 10, 2021)

Have we heard the last of @samrooo77 ? Did his negligence do him in?


----------



## CJ (Jul 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> Have we heard the last of @samrooo77 ? Did his negligence do him in?


😳☠️👻


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 11, 2021)

Was wondering the same thing. I know we haven’t heard from him bc mimes don’t speak! Hopefully he’s able to type tho


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 11, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Was wondering the same thing. I know we haven’t heard from him bc mimes don’t speak! Hopefully he’s able to type tho



ahah I am still alive brooo


----------



## ftf (Jul 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> ahah I am still alive brooo


Nice. Are you skinny now?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 11, 2021)

ftf said:


> Nice. Are you skinny now?



no bro I lost any fat with dnp


----------



## ftf (Jul 11, 2021)

Are you being sincere,or is that sarcasm?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 11, 2021)

ftf said:


> Are you being sincere,or is that sarcasm?



nan sincere bro..


----------



## Fake Disciple (Jul 15, 2021)

If you’re looking for DNP try and look on white house market. Go to dark.fail and you can find verified links. If you’re buying it via whitehousemarket, buy it UK to UK. I got mine for 40quid with next day delivery


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 17, 2021)

Fake Disciple said:


> If you’re looking for DNP try and look on white house market. Go to dark.fail and you can find verified links. If you’re buying it via whitehousemarket, buy it UK to UK. I got mine for 40quid with next day delivery



I have mactropin DNP, maybe if I retry in septembrer I will lose fat, I think that @Trump has had the same thing the first time he took DNP and the seconde time he sweated a lot ect


----------



## Fake Disciple (Oct 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have mactropin DNP, maybe if I retry in septembrer I will lose fat, I think that @Trump has had the same thing the first time he took DNP and the seconde time he sweated a lot ect


Man I have some bad news, WhiteHouse market is retired and now I am scouring the web to find a source but I can’t find it. FML, if you have any advice to find some I’ll be happy to know some help


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 12, 2021)

@Fake Disciple  there’s a reason places like that go down. I get that it’s dark web but often times, someone makes an issue and it fails. Or the place gets large, things come up, and the owners pull the funds in holding and it’s gone.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

calecal said:


> I have been microdosing dnp for 4 months at 0.25mg per day with interesting nootropic effects


That is the gayest thing I've ever heard.


----------

